# Magic Dragon....my boat....



## hydrodog (Jun 24, 2013)

.... soon to be my home instead of just a hole in the water.... can't wait to sell out of that land based exsistance with all the heating bills and tax bills.... heading for good weather and a freer way of life.... I made my living on the oceans for 28 years then got lost in Vermont for 12 years ... its time I went back to the sea ... this time on my own boat ....


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard, and more importantly, welcome home. Can't wait to see your dragon!


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet user name!

Welcome aboard.

jimgo: Phrasing is everything. How about: "I can't wait to see your boat, named Magic Dragon."

Just a thought. 

Ken


----------



## hydrodog (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanx guys for the greet ... Boat is in Eastport Me.... I'm in Langdon NH ....


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Ken, I thought about that after I posted, but I figured no one here would stoop to my level and read anything into what I said. Congratulations on proving me wrong.  

My boat is named "Dragon Wing", hence the way it was phrased.


----------



## hydrodog (Jun 24, 2013)

The username is the outcome of building a hydro electric plant .... and spending many years in the merchant marine.
Ken your fairly close you have an invite to see the plant if you wish ..... I don't know how much long I shall own it .... 
Its my business and the way I earn an income but I'm ready to escape to living at sea again.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I wish I was closer, a tour like that would be cool!


----------



## subashroy2020 (Jul 4, 2013)

i like your username


----------



## hydrodog (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comment .... you seem to be in an interesting business ... stay in contact ... One day within the next few years will be doing a round the world adventure .... we may meet....


----------

